# 2002 altima fuel filter



## nuklebuster (Jul 25, 2006)

I have seen a few posts on here that are saying 2002 altima has no external inline fuel filter. I stopped by my local Orieley auto parts store and they looked up the fuel filter and sold me one. But I cant find it to replace it.
so im guessing that those posts are correct? It just doesnt make sense that i would be able to go into a auto parts store and buy a non existant replacement part??? kinda confusing.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

There should definitely be an in-line fuel filter somewhere, I would think.
On my '99 Maxima, it is next to the brake master cylinder.

I'm moving this over to the Altima forums though, I'm sure someone should be able to help you more there.

You could also get a Haynes...not only will it help you on this but will help on other things, especially since it seems you are DIY.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Also, just out of pure curiosity.

What does the fuel filter you bought look like? Does it have in/out male connections?


----------



## nuklebuster (Jul 25, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Also, just out of pure curiosity.
> 
> What does the fuel filter you bought look like? Does it have in/out male connections?


Yes both male connectors. About 2.5" dia. by4.5"oal. one end has 90 degree connector. the other connector is straight. approx. 5/16-3/8 dia. connectors.


----------



## Taltima (Jul 3, 2006)

From what I understand it is in the fuel tank in an assembly that contains the pump, fuel sending unit and fuel filter. This whole assembly is removed from the fuel tank from under the rear seat. I have never done it but I found a link for a PDF service manual somewhere on line and downloaded it. 



> It just doesn't make sense that i would be able to go into a auto parts store and buy a non existent replacement part??? kinda confusing.


I had a 94 Jetta and I wanted to replace the oil pan gasket. I bought a gasket from the auto parts store but after I got the pan off, the gasket on my car was integrated with the baffling in the oil pan. The part I bought just had the gasket and not the baffling. Every auto parts store in town had the same wrong part in the computer and I had to order it through the dealer


----------



## nuklebuster (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok. This just in from my local nissan service dept.
the 2002 altima has a non serviceable fuel filter in the tank on the pump.
That does seem a bit of an engineering step backwards to me. 

Guess i would have called them sooner but i was having a difficult time accepting the possibility that there was no inline filter.
oh well. A lesson learned the hard way is well remembered! 
Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

That does seem unconventional to us...but screams $$ to the dealership in fuel filter replacement costs.

hahaha

np on the help, what little I had for you anyway.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

That's not the only car. Later Maximas, Sentras, new model Frontiers/Xterras and Muranos are the same. I think it pertains to the way the newer non-return fuel systems are designed.


----------

